

Seth Godin: gift cards/certificates are for chumps - henning
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2007/11/the-8-billion-s.html

======
inklesspen
url's broken. try
[http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2007/11/the-8-billio...](http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2007/11/the-8-billion-s.html)

